# BSOD Page Fault in Non Paged Area



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

*Memory_Management BSOD no minidump found*

Experiencing Memory_Management errors. I check the minidump folder and no dumps are created. I do have the system error reporting set to do a small minidump 128 kb and the location is set to Windows\Minidump. I have gotten new memory installed but the first time I ran the Windows Experience system rater I got another Memory Management BSOD. I checked the Virtual Memory and changed it back to the system managed size and rebooted. Haven't seen a memory management BSOD since but still not sure what is going on. Can Virtual Memory settings cause a Memory Management BSOD? How can I get the minidump?:4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Memory_Management BSOD no minidump found*

Hi - 

Please see - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/bsods-not-producing-kernel-memory-dumps-501746.html

However, it sounds like the new RAM is the problem. 

If you added RAM, take the new RAM stick(s) out.

If you replaced all RAM (got rid of the old), see if system will boot and stabilize on 1 stick RAM.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Memory_Management BSOD no minidump found*

The old RAM caused 2 Memory Management errors today. I removed the existing RAM and installed new RAM and then got a new Memory Management error while running the Windows experience feature. How could both the old (completely removed) and new memory both be at fault ? I will do the steps under the Kernel Memory Dumps not being created.

Running Vista 64 Ultimate
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6850
Corsair XMS 1066 8500C 4 GB
GeForce EVGA 275 Video Card
EVGA nForce 680i SLI Motherboard

Thank you very much for your help.ray:


----------



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Memory_Management BSOD no minidump found*

Here is the info from the auto run programs you sent me. Thanks again.
I have run Memtest86 and haven't got any errors.

Looking at one of the memory listings in system info I wonder if it might be the board as an error BSOD Memory Management earlier today with the old memory had a 0xFFFF700010800000 as one of the parameters along with 0x 00..... 41284, and 0x4E0A, 


John


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Memory_Management BSOD no minidump found*

Hi - 

No memory dumps in the zip attachment, but I do see a 228.5 MB full kernel memory dump from a BSOD on 8 June 2010 - c:\windows\memory.dmp

8 June 2010 = the day Vista was installed, so there have been problems with this system since day 1. The logs show that Vista SP1 and Vista SP2 were both installed on 21 September 2010, less than a month ago.

I found entries for 6 "unexpected system shutdown" in the logs, but no bugcheck information referring to BSODs. WERCON also showed no BSODs.

One reason for the system not producing memory dumps is catastrophic hardware failure. Windows will do all it can to save itself (shutdown) and may not have time to produce a memory dump.

Two items that I noticed in AutoRuns that I have seen cause BSODs -

1. 2007 version PowerChute Personal Edition 
2. Norton Internet Security

Remove both.

Norton Removal - http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Memory_Management BSOD no minidump found*

Yesterday BSOD Memory Management. Today BSOD Page Fault in Non_Paged_Area. No mindump. Happened while playing Fear 2. Seems to be a memory issue but I just installed new memory. 

Parameters 0x00000050 , 0xFFFFFCD48B00001B,0xFFFFF800001F43F28


----------



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

*Page Fault in Non Paged Area*

Yesterday BSOD Memory Management. Today BSOD Page Fault in Non_Paged_Area. No mindump. Happened while playing Fear 2. Seems to be a memory issue but I just installed new memory. 

Parameters 0x00000050 , 0xFFFFFCD48B00001B,0xFFFFF800001F43F28


----------



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

Yesterday BSOD Memory Management. Today BSOD Page Fault in Non_Paged_Area. No mindump. Happened while playing Fear 2. Seems to be a memory issue but I just installed new memory. 

Parameters 0x00000050 , 0xFFFFFCD48B00001B,0xFFFFF800001F43F28

Not sure if it is a motherboard problem as the memory reference is 0xFFF which references the system board in system info. The 0xFFF is reference is in both the Memory Management BSOD and the Page Fault in Non Paged area. Also is it possible to run Checkdisk if your have disks in raid 0? 

There is no mini dump file. Suggestion from a earlier post suggests a serious hardware error as a possibility for no dump. BSOD stated it was performing a dump of memory. Took some time but still no minidump.:sigh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I merged your 3 threads from today. Please reply to this thread only.

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Run HDD Diagnostics - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

If Hardware Diagnostics clean, run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

I run verifier but it only comes up as application verifier. I am afraid to run hard drive diagnosis or chkdsk as my c: drive is in a raid 1 mirrored array. Memtest has been run with no errors. All 4 memory slots on the motherboard have been tried and memtest has been run in all 4 slots.


----------



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi. After opening a command prompt window I ran verifier and selected the options mentioned then rebooted. I did not experience any BSODs.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Driver Verifier must run for 24 hours minimum. You can use the system; D/V runs in the background.

Bugcheck *0x50* = invalid memory referenced

Don't know what to tell you about the RAID & HDD diagnostics as I've never had RAID array. Somehow, the HDDs need to be tested.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi. I started the verifier this morning and rebooted. Then I had another Memory_Management BSOD today. I am not sure what caused it. Was just watching a video. I now have a minidump finally created. It is attached here.


----------



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

Additional Details on the BSOD. Just before the blue screen the video playing froze then during the BSOD I could hear a " bip " sound repeated. However the Memory Management BSOD have happened when no applications where being run (idle state). Also in my history I had problems with windows hard locking. When I changed out the memory that ended.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugcheck -

*0x1a (0x888a,,,)* = The internal memory management structures are corrupt (likely the PTE or PFN).

PTE = Page Table Entry
PFN = Page Frame Number

The cause = OS corruption occuring, likely due to unknown hardware failure.

According to the dump, the system was up for 7.75 hours before BSOD occurred.

If all hardware tests have passed, I would suggest that you back up your files and reinstall Vista. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

Vista SP2 x64 - BSOD Bugcheck = 0x1a (0x888a,,,) 

```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini102110-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 

"nt" was not found in the image list.
Debugger will attempt to load "nt" at given base 00000000`00000000.

Please provide the full image name, including the extension (i.e. kernel32.dll)
for more reliable results.Base address and size overrides can be given as
.reload <image.ext>=<base>,<size>.
Unable to load image nt, Win32 error 0n2
Unable to add module at 00000000`00000000
Debugger can not determine kernel base address
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01e00000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01fc4dd0
Debug session time: Thu Oct 21 16:01:53.087 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:45:20.256

"nt" was not found in the image list.
Debugger will attempt to load "nt" at given base 00000000`00000000.

Please provide the full image name, including the extension (i.e. kernel32.dll)
for more reliable results.Base address and size overrides can be given as
.reload <image.ext>=<base>,<size>.
Unable to load image nt, Win32 error 0n2
Unable to add module at 00000000`00000000
Debugger can not determine kernel base address
Loading Kernel Symbols

Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {888a, fffff6fc4008b328, fffff6fc80610c80, fffffa80030bd870}

***** Debugger could not find nt in module list, module list might be corrupt, error 0x80070057.

Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000000000888a, Internal memory management structures (likely the PTE or PFN) are corrupt.
Arg2: fffff6fc4008b328
Arg3: fffff6fc80610c80
Arg4: fffffa80030bd870

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Debugger could not find nt in module list, module list might be corrupt, error 0x80070057.


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_888a

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffffa60036da685 to fffffa60036db7a2

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`0309acd8 fffffa60`036da685 : 000000a2`849629dc fffff800`01f78b80 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0309ad50 : 0xfffffa60`036db7a2
fffff800`0309ace0 000000a2`849629dc : fffff800`01f78b80 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0309ad50 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`036da685
fffff800`0309ace8 fffff800`01f78b80 : 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0309ad50 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01e5eb73 : 0xa2`849629dc
fffff800`0309acf0 00000000`00000001 : fffff800`0309ad50 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01e5eb73 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff800`01f78b80
fffff800`0309acf8 fffff800`0309ad50 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01e5eb73 00000000`00000001 fffff800`01f73f40 : 0x1
fffff800`0309ad00 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`01e5eb73 00000000`00000001 fffff800`01f73f40 fffffa80`09accbb0 : 0xfffff800`0309ad50


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

BUCKET_ID:  CORRUPT_MODULELIST

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa800776a7d0
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=fffff80001f76f00 rdi=fffffa800776a150
rip=fffffa60036db7a2 rsp=fffff8000309acd8 rbp=fffffa800776a0f0
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000051985 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=000000a2849629a4 r15=000000000004becf
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=0000  es=0000  fs=0000  gs=0000             efl=00000282
fffffa60`036db7a2 ??              ???
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`0309acd8 fffffa60`036da685 : 000000a2`849629dc fffff800`01f78b80 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0309ad50 : 0xfffffa60`036db7a2
fffff800`0309ace0 000000a2`849629dc : fffff800`01f78b80 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0309ad50 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`036da685
fffff800`0309ace8 fffff800`01f78b80 : 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0309ad50 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01e5eb73 : 0xa2`849629dc
fffff800`0309acf0 00000000`00000001 : fffff800`0309ad50 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01e5eb73 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff800`01f78b80
fffff800`0309acf8 fffff800`0309ad50 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01e5eb73 00000000`00000001 fffff800`01f73f40 : 0x1
fffff800`0309ad00 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`01e5eb73 00000000`00000001 fffff800`01f73f40 fffffa80`09accbb0 : 0xfffff800`0309ad50
start             end                 module name

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0f9ca000 fffffa60`0f9ea000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0f80c000 fffffa60`0f9ca000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`09800000 fffffa60`09809000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`011e2000 fffffa60`011f0000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03683000 fffffa60`036af000   dump_CLASSPN
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0360b000 fffffa60`03683000   dump_nvrd64.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`036af000 fffffa60`036c2000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0998e000 fffffa60`09999000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0f9ca000 fffffa60`0f9ea000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0f80c000 fffffa60`0f9ca000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`09800000 fffffa60`09809000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`011e2000 fffffa60`011f0000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03683000 fffffa60`036af000   dump_CLASSPN
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0360b000 fffffa60`03683000   dump_nvrd64.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`036af000 fffffa60`036c2000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0998e000 fffffa60`09999000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`0000888a fffff6fc`4008b328 fffff6fc`80610c80 fffffa80`030bd870
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you very much. It seems to fall into place. Memory Management, windows not managing memory properly. Page Fault in non paged area. I'll tell everyone else about this site.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You're welcome - although there is no problem with Windows managing memory here. 

Good Luck to you.

jcgriff2

`


----------



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

Well still not solved. I bought a new hard drive. Installed Windows Vista again. During the Windows updates I got another Memory_Management BSOD. It did create a Minidump but it appears it is the same thing over again. The memory has been tested through over 10 complete rounds of Memtest 86+. At this point I think I'll just buy a new motherboard / processor / memory. I don't know if I will be able to reinstall Vista or will have to buy Windows 7. Also what will be trouble is reinstalling my full retail genuine Microsoft Office 2007 standard and I got a free upgrade from Microsoft to Office 2010. My motherboard is out of the warranty period. Attached is the latest minidump.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Bugcheck was *0x1a* = memory management error

You're now running Vista SP0 (circa Nov 2006) with no Windows Updates applied along with updated 2010 NVIDIA video drivers, others...

Windows Update - www.update.microsoft.com

2010 Norton Internet Security installed - remove it -

http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

Vista SP0 x64 - BSOD Bugcheck = 0x1a 

```
[font=lucida console]

Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini102310-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Vista Kernel Version 6000 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6000.16386.amd64fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01c00000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01d99e90
Debug session time: Sat Oct 23 04:18:45.879 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:45:01.309
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......................................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {3452, 1e26000, fffff7000012d880, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+cd16 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000003452, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: 0000000001e26000
Arg3: fffff7000012d880
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_3452

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  TrustedInstalle

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001cb6d89 to fffff80001c4e250

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff980`1a322198 fffff800`01cb6d89 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00003452 00000000`01e26000 fffff700`0012d880 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff980`1a3221a0 fffff800`01c806ae : fffffa80`0bed8a30 00000000`0000f5eb 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xcd16
fffff980`1a322a60 fffff800`01eb2956 : fffff880`0d7974f0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0bfe3060 : nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0xee
fffff980`1a322ab0 fffff800`01e8519d : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0bfe3001 000007ff`fffde000 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspExitThread+0x3e6
fffff980`1a322b70 fffff800`01e8ab3d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000000c 00000000`001a5580 fffffa80`0000000c : nt!PspTerminateThreadByPointer+0x4d
fffff980`1a322bc0 fffff800`01c4dcf3 : fffffa80`0bed8a30 fffffa80`0bfe3060 fffff980`1a322ca0 00000000`001a5580 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0x18d
fffff980`1a322c20 00000000`7746053a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0026f8a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7746053a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+cd16
fffff800`01cb6d89 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+cd16

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4549b6c6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_3452_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+cd16

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_3452_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+cd16

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000098000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000001a
rdx=0000000000003452 rsi=0000000001e26000 rdi=fffff6800000f130
rip=fffff80001c4e250 rsp=fffff9801a322198 rbp=fffff7000012d880
 r8=0000000001e26000  r9=fffff7000012d880 r10=0000058000000000
r11=0000000000014556 r12=000000000001587f r13=fffff70000102558
r14=0000000000010218 r15=0000000000010031
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01c4e250 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff980`1a3221a0=000000000000001a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff980`1a322198 fffff800`01cb6d89 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00003452 00000000`01e26000 fffff700`0012d880 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff980`1a3221a0 fffff800`01c806ae : fffffa80`0bed8a30 00000000`0000f5eb 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xcd16
fffff980`1a322a60 fffff800`01eb2956 : fffff880`0d7974f0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0bfe3060 : nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0xee
fffff980`1a322ab0 fffff800`01e8519d : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0bfe3001 000007ff`fffde000 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspExitThread+0x3e6
fffff980`1a322b70 fffff800`01e8ab3d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000000c 00000000`001a5580 fffffa80`0000000c : nt!PspTerminateThreadByPointer+0x4d
fffff980`1a322bc0 fffff800`01c4dcf3 : fffffa80`0bed8a30 fffffa80`0bfe3060 fffff980`1a322ca0 00000000`001a5580 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0x18d
fffff980`1a322c20 00000000`7746053a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff980`1a322c20)
00000000`0026f8a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7746053a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01c00000 fffff800`020d4000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Nov 02 05:13:42 2006 (4549B6C6)
fffff800`020d4000 fffff800`02125000   hal      hal.dll      Thu Nov 02 07:11:46 2006 (4549D272)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b2000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00400000 fffff960`0040a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00611000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00800000 fffff960`00861000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`00002000 fffff980`0000b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 05:43:26 2006 (4549BDBE)
fffff980`0000b000 fffff980`00019000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Nov 02 05:42:06 2006 (4549BD6E)
fffff980`00019000 fffff980`00070000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:01:05 2006 (4549B3D1)
fffff980`00070000 fffff980`00079000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 07:14:26 2006 (4549D312)
fffff980`00079000 fffff980`00095000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Thu Nov 02 07:12:28 2006 (4549D29C)
fffff980`00095000 fffff980`0009e000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 07:14:44 2006 (4549D324)
fffff980`00205000 fffff980`00208400   compbatt compbatt.sys Thu Nov 02 05:09:57 2006 (4549B5E5)
fffff980`00209000 fffff980`0021b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:28 2006 (4549BC94)
fffff980`0021b000 fffff980`00225000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 05:10:06 2006 (4549B5EE)
fffff980`00225000 fffff980`00278000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:10:04 2006 (4549B5EC)
fffff980`00278000 fffff980`0034e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Nov 02 05:43:35 2006 (4549BDC7)
fffff980`0034e000 fffff980`00400000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Nov 02 07:14:20 2006 (4549D30C)
fffff980`00403000 fffff980`0040d000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffff980`0040d000 fffff980`00415000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 19:10:19 2006 (453FEEDB)
fffff980`00415000 fffff980`0041d000   wd       wd.sys       Thu Nov 02 05:42:07 2006 (4549BD6F)
fffff980`0041d000 fffff980`00431000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 05:12:51 2006 (4549B693)
fffff980`00431000 fffff980`00474000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:01:19 2006 (4549B3DF)
fffff980`00474000 fffff980`004b3000   nvstor64 nvstor64.sys Tue Aug 04 20:31:07 2009 (4A78D2CB)
fffff980`004b3000 fffff980`00509000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 05:38:25 2006 (4549BC91)
fffff980`00509000 fffff980`00518000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Tue Oct 03 20:24:56 2006 (4522FF58)
fffff980`00544000 fffff980`0059d000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:38:40 2006 (4549BCA0)
fffff980`005b4000 fffff980`005c7000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 05:37:17 2006 (4549BC4D)
fffff980`005c7000 fffff980`005d3000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Nov 02 05:09:51 2006 (4549B5DF)
fffff980`005d3000 fffff980`00600000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:10:11 2006 (4549B5F3)
fffff980`0060b000 fffff980`0061d000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:38:30 2006 (4549BC96)
fffff980`0061d000 fffff980`00671000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Nov 02 05:47:29 2006 (4549BEB1)
fffff980`00671000 fffff980`006c1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:36:03 2006 (4549BC03)
fffff980`006c1000 fffff980`0078f000   SYMEFA64 SYMEFA64.SYS Thu Jul 22 22:19:55 2010 (4C48FC4B)
fffff980`0078f000 fffff980`00800000   SYMDS64  SYMDS64.SYS  Mon May 17 21:12:48 2010 (4BF1E990)
fffff980`00808000 fffff980`0081a000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:01:24 2006 (4549B3E4)
fffff980`0081a000 fffff980`0085a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:39:09 2006 (4549BCBD)
fffff980`0085a000 fffff980`00a00000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:46:57 2006 (4549BE91)
fffff980`00a0e000 fffff980`00a8a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:25:31 2006 (4549B98B)
fffff980`00a8a000 fffff980`00c00000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:02:04 2006 (4549B40C)
fffff980`00d73000 fffff980`00d9b000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 05:38:10 2006 (4549BC82)
fffff980`00d9b000 fffff980`00daf000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:38:20 2006 (4549BC8C)
fffff980`00daf000 fffff980`00dd7000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:59:58 2006 (4549B38E)
fffff980`00dd7000 fffff980`00e00000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:40:11 2006 (4549BCFB)
fffff980`014d7000 fffff980`014e7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 05:47:32 2006 (4549BEB4)
fffff980`01601000 fffff980`01602d80   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:43:35 2006 (4549BDC7)
fffff980`01c30000 fffff980`01c3fe00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Thu Nov 02 05:43:52 2006 (4549BDD8)
fffff980`01c90000 fffff980`01ca0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:44:03 2006 (4549BDE3)
fffff980`01d00000 fffff980`01d10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:10:32 2008 (47916A28)
fffff980`01dd0000 fffff980`01de0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:43:41 2006 (4549BDCD)
fffff980`0380d000 fffff980`0380e480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffff980`03813000 fffff980`03814180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Jul 09 17:07:54 2010 (4C378FAA)
fffff980`03c11000 fffff980`03c18b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 05:43:35 2006 (4549BDC7)
fffff980`04205000 fffff980`0420f000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:27 2006 (4549BC57)
fffff980`0420f000 fffff980`04218000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 05:52:10 2006 (4549BFCA)
fffff980`04aeb000 fffff980`04afc000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:01:04 2006 (4549B3D0)
fffff980`04b74000 fffff980`04b80000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:46:44 2006 (4549BE84)
fffff980`05000000 fffff980`0500d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 05:48:18 2006 (4549BEE2)
fffff980`0500d000 fffff980`05019000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:37:58 2006 (4549BC76)
fffff980`05019000 fffff980`05036000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:02 2006 (4549BC7A)
fffff980`05036000 fffff980`05043000   fdc      fdc.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:38:07 2006 (4549BC7F)
fffff980`05043000 fffff980`05052000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 05:15:27 2006 (4549B72F)
fffff980`0505d000 fffff980`0506f000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Nov 02 05:00:15 2006 (4549B39F)
fffff980`050bf000 fffff980`050c8000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:47:34 2006 (4549BEB6)
fffff980`050da000 fffff980`050e3000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:46:33 2006 (4549BE79)
fffff980`05119000 fffff980`05122000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:43:36 2006 (4549BDC8)
fffff980`05134000 fffff980`0513d000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`05146000 fffff980`0514f000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:52:09 2006 (4549BFC9)
fffff980`0514f000 fffff980`05161000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Thu Nov 02 04:59:54 2006 (4549B38A)
fffff980`051bb000 fffff980`051c0100   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:37:32 2006 (4549BC5C)
fffff980`051e5000 fffff980`05200000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:43:51 2006 (4549BDD7)
fffff980`05605000 fffff980`05611000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Thu Nov 02 05:47:26 2006 (4549BEAE)
fffff980`05611000 fffff980`0561f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Nov 02 05:37:21 2006 (4549BC51)
fffff980`0561f000 fffff980`05630a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Thu Nov 02 05:43:56 2006 (4549BDDC)
fffff980`05631000 fffff980`0564d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:38:24 2006 (4549BC90)
fffff980`0564d000 fffff980`05692000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Nov 02 05:43:47 2006 (4549BDD3)
fffff980`05692000 fffff980`0576e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:16:36 2006 (4549B774)
fffff980`0576e000 fffff980`063ffe00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Jul 09 17:15:58 2010 (4C37918E)
fffff980`06403000 fffff980`06419000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:47:34 2006 (4549BEB6)
fffff980`06419000 fffff980`06434000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:46:20 2006 (4549BE6C)
fffff980`06434000 fffff980`0644f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:46:56 2006 (4549BE90)
fffff980`0644f000 fffff980`06477000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Nov 02 05:46:48 2006 (4549BE88)
fffff980`06497000 fffff980`064bc000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 05:42:04 2006 (4549BD6C)
fffff980`064bc000 fffff980`064d0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Thu Nov 02 05:47:30 2006 (4549BEB2)
fffff980`0661e000 fffff980`0662a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Nov 02 05:37:22 2006 (4549BC52)
fffff980`0662a000 fffff980`06639000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:46:38 2006 (4549BE7E)
fffff980`06646000 fffff980`0665e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:47:36 2006 (4549BEB8)
fffff980`0665e000 fffff980`06687000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:47:35 2006 (4549BEB7)
fffff980`06687000 fffff980`066a5000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:47:36 2006 (4549BEB8)
fffff980`066a5000 fffff980`066d8000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:40:03 2006 (4549BCF3)
fffff980`066d8000 fffff980`066ea000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:52:08 2006 (4549BFC8)
fffff980`066ea000 fffff980`0674fe00   nvmimx64 nvmimx64.sys Wed Jul 01 14:53:08 2009 (4A4BB094)
fffff980`0675b000 fffff980`06766000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 05:10:10 2006 (4549B5F2)
fffff980`06766000 fffff980`06771000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`0679d000 fffff980`067a8000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:27 2006 (4549BC57)
fffff980`067a8000 fffff980`067b3000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff980`067b3000 fffff980`067be000   HidBatt  HidBatt.sys  Thu Aug 30 21:18:16 2007 (46D76C58)
fffff980`067be000 fffff980`067c9000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Thu Nov 02 05:47:31 2006 (4549BEB3)
fffff980`067c9000 fffff980`067d4000   usbprint usbprint.sys Thu Nov 02 06:27:53 2006 (4549C829)
fffff980`067f5000 fffff980`06800000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Aug 30 21:50:35 2007 (46D773EB)
fffff980`06809000 fffff980`06826000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:46:53 2006 (4549BE8D)
fffff980`06826000 fffff980`06865000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:46:24 2006 (4549BE70)
fffff980`068d5000 fffff980`06a0d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:48:17 2006 (4549BEE1)
fffff980`06a4d000 fffff980`06a93000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:43:55 2006 (4549BDDB)
fffff980`06a93000 fffff980`06ac8000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 05:37:43 2006 (4549BC67)
fffff980`06ae6000 fffff980`06af0000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`06b18000 fffff980`06b22000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Thu Nov 02 05:38:16 2006 (4549BC88)
fffff980`06b4a000 fffff980`06b54000   Dot4Prt  Dot4Prt.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:37:13 2006 (4549BC49)
fffff980`06b68000 fffff980`06c00000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:53:43 2006 (4549C027)
fffff980`06c02000 fffff980`06c0e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 05:46:47 2006 (4549BE87)
fffff980`06c0e000 fffff980`06c24000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Tue Jul 27 18:18:31 2010 (4C4F5B37)
fffff980`06c24000 fffff980`06c50000   Ironx64  Ironx64.SYS  Wed Jun 23 20:28:49 2010 (4C22A6C1)
fffff980`06d3c000 fffff980`06d4a000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:41:53 2006 (4549BD61)
fffff980`06d4a000 fffff980`06d58000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 05:38:17 2006 (4549BC89)
fffff980`06d74000 fffff980`06d82000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 05:47:05 2006 (4549BE99)
fffff980`06db3000 fffff980`06e00000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:01:51 2006 (4549B3FF)
fffff980`07211000 fffff980`0721d000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:16:03 2006 (4549B753)
fffff980`0721d000 fffff980`0723a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:01:23 2006 (4549B3E3)
fffff980`0723a000 fffff980`072a6000   csc      csc.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:02:05 2006 (4549B40D)
fffff980`07396000 fffff980`07400000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:48:12 2006 (4549BEDC)
fffff980`07422000 fffff980`07470000   udfs     udfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:01:05 2006 (4549B3D1)
fffff980`074ca000 fffff980`074dc000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 05:43:36 2006 (4549BDC8)
fffff980`089c1000 fffff980`08a00000   dump_nvstor64 dump_nvstor64.sys Tue Aug 04 20:31:07 2009 (4A78D2CB)
fffff980`0e89d000 fffff980`0e8b1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:45:51 2006 (4549BE4F)
fffff980`0e8ca000 fffff980`0e8ec000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:05:17 2006 (4549B4CD)
fffff980`0eb3a000 fffff980`0eb4f000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Fri Apr 27 23:20:37 2007 (4632BD85)
fffff980`0fc06000 fffff980`0fc1e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:45:52 2006 (4549BE50)
fffff980`0ff68000 fffff980`0ff90000   Dot4     Dot4.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffff980`1080b000 fffff980`10825000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:45:29 2006 (4549BE39)
fffff980`10825000 fffff980`10848000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:28 2006 (4549B424)
fffff980`10848000 fffff980`108d0000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 19:13:33 2006 (453FEF9D)
fffff980`108f2000 fffff980`10910000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:01:30 2006 (4549B3EA)
fffff980`10e08000 fffff980`10e20000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Nov 02 05:01:40 2006 (4549B3F4)
fffff980`11412000 fffff980`1143a000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:01:50 2006 (4549B3FE)
fffff980`1143a000 fffff980`11460000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:01:48 2006 (4549B3FC)
fffff980`1187f000 fffff980`118ad000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:02:31 2006 (4549B427)
fffff980`118ad000 fffff980`118f6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Nov 02 05:01:44 2006 (4549B3F8)
fffff980`11966000 fffff980`11a00000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:46:18 2006 (4549BE6A)
fffff980`11d6c000 fffff980`11e00000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:02:50 2006 (4549B43A)
fffff980`11e3c000 fffff980`11e60000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:10:34 2008 (47916A2A)
fffff980`13840000 fffff980`13860000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Wed Sep 15 06:25:35 2010 (4C909F1F)
fffff980`13860000 fffff980`13870000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Thu Nov 02 06:26:50 2006 (4549C7EA)
fffff980`1463a000 fffff980`146f0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffff980`1480a000 fffff980`14840000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Fri Jul 30 19:05:59 2010 (4C535AD7)
fffff980`1521d000 fffff980`15293000   IDSVia64 IDSVia64.sys Thu May 27 04:07:18 2010 (4BFE2836)
fffff980`15303000 fffff980`15320000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:00:53 2006 (4549B3C5)
fffff980`15aa1000 fffff980`15b15000   SYMTDIV  SYMTDIV.SYS  Tue Jul 06 23:19:13 2010 (4C33F231)
fffff980`15b15000 fffff980`15c00000   BHDrvx64 BHDrvx64.sys Sat Aug 07 22:20:38 2010 (4C5E1476)
fffff980`16acf000 fffff980`16b89000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Tue Jul 27 18:18:25 2010 (4C4F5B31)
fffff980`18685000 fffff980`1868c000   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:10:33 2008 (47916A29)
fffff980`19440000 fffff980`19450000   dot4usb  dot4usb.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:37:13 2006 (4549BC49)
fffff980`1a29e000 fffff980`1a2b1000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sun Dec 16 05:26:45 2007 (4764FD65)
fffff980`1ac42000 fffff980`1ae00000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Wed Sep 15 06:33:41 2010 (4C90A105)
fffff980`259d0000 fffff980`259d8000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:10:31 2008 (47916A27)

Unloaded modules:
fffff980`0eaab000 fffff980`0eabe000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0740f000 fffff980`07422000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`074dc000 fffff980`074ee000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`1b57d000 fffff980`1b586000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06792000 fffff980`0679d000   HidBatt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06750000 fffff980`0675b000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06b5e000 fffff980`06b68000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`05052000 fffff980`0505d000   usbohci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`074a6000 fffff980`074b8000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`1b598000 fffff980`1b5a1000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`067df000 fffff980`067ea000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`067ea000 fffff980`067f5000   HidBatt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06b2c000 fffff980`06b36000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06b36000 fffff980`06b40000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`064e3000 fffff980`064f5000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0513d000 fffff980`05146000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`1fc9c000 fffff980`1fca7000   HidBatt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0677c000 fffff980`06787000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06b04000 fffff980`06b0e000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06787000 fffff980`06792000   HidBatt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0eb3a000 fffff980`0eb4f000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`05631000 fffff980`0564d000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0059d000 fffff980`005ad000   PCIIDEX.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`005ad000 fffff980`005b4000   pciide.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`00518000 fffff980`0053c000   ataport.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0053c000 fffff980`00544000   atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`05631000 fffff980`0564d000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`16640000 fffff980`16660000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`1ac42000 fffff980`1ae00000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06771000 fffff980`0677c000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`16acf000 fffff980`16b89000   SRTSP64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`16640000 fffff980`16660000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`19642000 fffff980`19800000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`04012000 fffff980`04020000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`03e05000 fffff980`03e0f000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`051c1000 fffff980`05200000   dump_nvstor6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0514f000 fffff980`05161000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06af0000 fffff980`06afa000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff980`01c30000 fffff980`01c3fe00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Thu Nov 02 05:43:52 2006 (4549BDD8)
fffff980`00225000 fffff980`00278000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:10:04 2006 (4549B5EC)
fffff980`07396000 fffff980`07400000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:48:12 2006 (4549BEDC)
fffff980`067be000 fffff980`067c9000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Thu Nov 02 05:47:31 2006 (4549BEB3)
fffff980`259d0000 fffff980`259d8000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:10:31 2008 (47916A27)
fffff980`11e3c000 fffff980`11e60000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:10:34 2008 (47916A2A)
fffff960`00800000 fffff960`00861000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`005c7000 fffff980`005d3000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Nov 02 05:09:51 2006 (4549B5DF)
fffff980`15b15000 fffff980`15c00000   BHDrvx64 BHDrvx64.sys Sat Aug 07 22:20:38 2010 (4C5E1476)
fffff980`108f2000 fffff980`10910000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:01:30 2006 (4549B3EA)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00611000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`15303000 fffff980`15320000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:00:53 2006 (4549B3C5)
fffff980`05631000 fffff980`0564d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:38:24 2006 (4549BC90)
fffff980`0034e000 fffff980`00400000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Nov 02 07:14:20 2006 (4549D30C)
fffff980`00d73000 fffff980`00d9b000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 05:38:10 2006 (4549BC82)
fffff980`00019000 fffff980`00070000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:01:05 2006 (4549B3D1)
fffff980`00205000 fffff980`00208400   compbatt compbatt.sys Thu Nov 02 05:09:57 2006 (4549B5E5)
fffff980`06d4a000 fffff980`06d58000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 05:38:17 2006 (4549BC89)
fffff980`00403000 fffff980`0040d000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffff980`0723a000 fffff980`072a6000   csc      csc.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:02:05 2006 (4549B40D)
fffff980`0721d000 fffff980`0723a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:01:23 2006 (4549B3E3)
fffff980`00d9b000 fffff980`00daf000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:38:20 2006 (4549BC8C)
fffff980`0ff68000 fffff980`0ff90000   Dot4     Dot4.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffff980`06b4a000 fffff980`06b54000   Dot4Prt  Dot4Prt.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:37:13 2006 (4549BC49)
fffff980`19440000 fffff980`19450000   dot4usb  dot4usb.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:37:13 2006 (4549BC49)
fffff980`06b18000 fffff980`06b22000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Thu Nov 02 05:38:16 2006 (4549BC88)
fffff980`0514f000 fffff980`05161000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Thu Nov 02 04:59:54 2006 (4549B38A)
fffff980`089c1000 fffff980`08a00000   dump_nvstor64 dump_nvstor64.sys Tue Aug 04 20:31:07 2009 (4A78D2CB)
fffff980`07211000 fffff980`0721d000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:16:03 2006 (4549B753)
fffff980`05692000 fffff980`0576e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:16:36 2006 (4549B774)
fffff980`00dd7000 fffff980`00e00000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:40:11 2006 (4549BCFB)
fffff980`13840000 fffff980`13860000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Wed Sep 15 06:25:35 2010 (4C909F1F)
fffff980`1ac42000 fffff980`1ae00000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Wed Sep 15 06:33:41 2010 (4C90A105)
fffff980`05036000 fffff980`05043000   fdc      fdc.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:38:07 2006 (4549BC7F)
fffff980`0041d000 fffff980`00431000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 05:12:51 2006 (4549B693)
fffff980`00431000 fffff980`00474000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:01:19 2006 (4549B3DF)
fffff980`06ae6000 fffff980`06af0000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`00daf000 fffff980`00dd7000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:59:58 2006 (4549B38E)
fffff980`0644f000 fffff980`06477000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Nov 02 05:46:48 2006 (4549BE88)
fffff800`020d4000 fffff800`02125000   hal      hal.dll      Thu Nov 02 07:11:46 2006 (4549D272)
fffff980`067b3000 fffff980`067be000   HidBatt  HidBatt.sys  Thu Aug 30 21:18:16 2007 (46D76C58)
fffff980`074ca000 fffff980`074dc000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 05:43:36 2006 (4549BDC8)
fffff980`03c11000 fffff980`03c18b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 05:43:35 2006 (4549BDC7)
fffff980`05119000 fffff980`05122000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:43:36 2006 (4549BDC8)
fffff980`11966000 fffff980`11a00000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:46:18 2006 (4549BE6A)
fffff980`1521d000 fffff980`15293000   IDSVia64 IDSVia64.sys Thu May 27 04:07:18 2010 (4BFE2836)
fffff980`0505d000 fffff980`0506f000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Nov 02 05:00:15 2006 (4549B39F)
fffff980`06c24000 fffff980`06c50000   Ironx64  Ironx64.SYS  Wed Jun 23 20:28:49 2010 (4C22A6C1)
fffff980`05611000 fffff980`0561f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Nov 02 05:37:21 2006 (4549BC51)
fffff980`04205000 fffff980`0420f000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:27 2006 (4549BC57)
fffff980`00095000 fffff980`0009e000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 07:14:44 2006 (4549D324)
fffff980`06a93000 fffff980`06ac8000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 05:37:43 2006 (4549BC67)
fffff980`00a0e000 fffff980`00a8a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:25:31 2006 (4549B98B)
fffff980`051bb000 fffff980`051c0100   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:37:32 2006 (4549BC5C)
fffff980`0e89d000 fffff980`0e8b1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:45:51 2006 (4549BE4F)
fffff980`0e8ca000 fffff980`0e8ec000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:05:17 2006 (4549B4CD)
fffff980`00079000 fffff980`00095000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Thu Nov 02 07:12:28 2006 (4549D29C)
fffff980`1a29e000 fffff980`1a2b1000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sun Dec 16 05:26:45 2007 (4764FD65)
fffff980`0661e000 fffff980`0662a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Nov 02 05:37:22 2006 (4549BC52)
fffff980`0679d000 fffff980`067a8000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:27 2006 (4549BC57)
fffff980`005b4000 fffff980`005c7000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 05:37:17 2006 (4549BC4D)
fffff980`1080b000 fffff980`10825000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:45:29 2006 (4549BE39)
fffff980`1143a000 fffff980`11460000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:01:48 2006 (4549B3FC)
fffff980`11412000 fffff980`1143a000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:01:50 2006 (4549B3FE)
fffff980`118ad000 fffff980`118f6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Nov 02 05:01:44 2006 (4549B3F8)
fffff980`10e08000 fffff980`10e20000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Nov 02 05:01:40 2006 (4549B3F4)
fffff980`06766000 fffff980`06771000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`0021b000 fffff980`00225000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 05:10:06 2006 (4549B5EE)
fffff980`066a5000 fffff980`066d8000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:40:03 2006 (4549BCF3)
fffff980`00671000 fffff980`006c1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:36:03 2006 (4549BC03)
fffff980`0675b000 fffff980`06766000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 05:10:10 2006 (4549B5F2)
fffff980`00808000 fffff980`0081a000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:01:24 2006 (4549B3E4)
fffff980`0085a000 fffff980`00a00000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:46:57 2006 (4549BE91)
fffff980`05605000 fffff980`05611000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Thu Nov 02 05:47:26 2006 (4549BEAE)
fffff980`0665e000 fffff980`06687000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:47:35 2006 (4549BEB7)
fffff980`064bc000 fffff980`064d0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Thu Nov 02 05:47:30 2006 (4549BEB2)
fffff980`0662a000 fffff980`06639000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:46:38 2006 (4549BE7E)
fffff980`06826000 fffff980`06865000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:46:24 2006 (4549BE70)
fffff980`0061d000 fffff980`00671000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Nov 02 05:47:29 2006 (4549BEB1)
fffff980`04aeb000 fffff980`04afc000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:01:04 2006 (4549B3D0)
fffff980`06c02000 fffff980`06c0e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 05:46:47 2006 (4549BE87)
fffff800`01c00000 fffff800`020d4000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Nov 02 05:13:42 2006 (4549B6C6)
fffff980`00a8a000 fffff980`00c00000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:02:04 2006 (4549B40C)
fffff980`05134000 fffff980`0513d000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`03813000 fffff980`03814180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Jul 09 17:07:54 2010 (4C378FAA)
fffff980`0576e000 fffff980`063ffe00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Jul 09 17:15:58 2010 (4C37918E)
fffff980`066ea000 fffff980`0674fe00   nvmimx64 nvmimx64.sys Wed Jul 01 14:53:08 2009 (4A4BB094)
fffff980`00509000 fffff980`00518000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Tue Oct 03 20:24:56 2006 (4522FF58)
fffff980`00474000 fffff980`004b3000   nvstor64 nvstor64.sys Tue Aug 04 20:31:07 2009 (4A78D2CB)
fffff980`0561f000 fffff980`05630a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Thu Nov 02 05:43:56 2006 (4549BDDC)
fffff980`06809000 fffff980`06826000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:46:53 2006 (4549BE8D)
fffff980`0060b000 fffff980`0061d000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:38:30 2006 (4549BC96)
fffff980`005d3000 fffff980`00600000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:10:11 2006 (4549B5F3)
fffff980`18685000 fffff980`1868c000   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:10:33 2008 (47916A29)
fffff980`01d00000 fffff980`01d10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:10:32 2008 (47916A28)
fffff980`1463a000 fffff980`146f0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffff980`00070000 fffff980`00079000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 07:14:26 2006 (4549D312)
fffff980`050bf000 fffff980`050c8000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:47:34 2006 (4549BEB6)
fffff980`06687000 fffff980`066a5000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:47:36 2006 (4549BEB8)
fffff980`014d7000 fffff980`014e7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 05:47:32 2006 (4549BEB4)
fffff980`06646000 fffff980`0665e000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:47:36 2006 (4549BEB8)
fffff980`06db3000 fffff980`06e00000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:01:51 2006 (4549B3FF)
fffff980`05146000 fffff980`0514f000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:52:09 2006 (4549BFC9)
fffff980`06b68000 fffff980`06c00000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:53:43 2006 (4549C027)
fffff980`0420f000 fffff980`04218000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 05:52:10 2006 (4549BFCA)
fffff980`0fc06000 fffff980`0fc1e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:45:52 2006 (4549BE50)
fffff980`067a8000 fffff980`067b3000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff980`0500d000 fffff980`05019000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:37:58 2006 (4549BC76)
fffff980`05019000 fffff980`05036000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:02 2006 (4549BC7A)
fffff980`06419000 fffff980`06434000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:46:20 2006 (4549BE6C)
fffff980`0040d000 fffff980`00415000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 19:10:19 2006 (453FEEDB)
fffff980`10848000 fffff980`108d0000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 19:13:33 2006 (453FEF9D)
fffff980`16acf000 fffff980`16b89000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Tue Jul 27 18:18:25 2010 (4C4F5B31)
fffff980`06c0e000 fffff980`06c24000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Tue Jul 27 18:18:31 2010 (4C4F5B37)
fffff980`11d6c000 fffff980`11e00000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:02:50 2006 (4549B43A)
fffff980`1187f000 fffff980`118ad000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:02:31 2006 (4549B427)
fffff980`10825000 fffff980`10848000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:28 2006 (4549B424)
fffff980`004b3000 fffff980`00509000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 05:38:25 2006 (4549BC91)
fffff980`0380d000 fffff980`0380e480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffff980`0078f000 fffff980`00800000   SYMDS64  SYMDS64.SYS  Mon May 17 21:12:48 2010 (4BF1E990)
fffff980`006c1000 fffff980`0078f000   SYMEFA64 SYMEFA64.SYS Thu Jul 22 22:19:55 2010 (4C48FC4B)
fffff980`1480a000 fffff980`14840000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Fri Jul 30 19:05:59 2010 (4C535AD7)
fffff980`15aa1000 fffff980`15b15000   SYMTDIV  SYMTDIV.SYS  Tue Jul 06 23:19:13 2010 (4C33F231)
fffff980`068d5000 fffff980`06a0d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:48:17 2006 (4549BEE1)
fffff980`06d74000 fffff980`06d82000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 05:47:05 2006 (4549BE99)
fffff980`05000000 fffff980`0500d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 05:48:18 2006 (4549BEE2)
fffff980`06434000 fffff980`0644f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:46:56 2006 (4549BE90)
fffff980`066d8000 fffff980`066ea000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:52:08 2006 (4549BFC8)
fffff960`00400000 fffff960`0040a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`050da000 fffff980`050e3000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:46:33 2006 (4549BE79)
fffff980`04b74000 fffff980`04b80000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:46:44 2006 (4549BE84)
fffff980`07422000 fffff980`07470000   udfs     udfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:01:05 2006 (4549B3D1)
fffff980`01c90000 fffff980`01ca0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 05:44:03 2006 (4549BDE3)
fffff980`051e5000 fffff980`05200000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:43:51 2006 (4549BDD7)
fffff980`01601000 fffff980`01602d80   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:43:35 2006 (4549BDC7)
fffff980`01dd0000 fffff980`01de0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:43:41 2006 (4549BDCD)
fffff980`06a4d000 fffff980`06a93000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:43:55 2006 (4549BDDB)
fffff980`067f5000 fffff980`06800000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Aug 30 21:50:35 2007 (46D773EB)
fffff980`0564d000 fffff980`05692000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Nov 02 05:43:47 2006 (4549BDD3)
fffff980`067c9000 fffff980`067d4000   usbprint usbprint.sys Thu Nov 02 06:27:53 2006 (4549C829)
fffff980`13860000 fffff980`13870000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Thu Nov 02 06:26:50 2006 (4549C7EA)
fffff980`0eb3a000 fffff980`0eb4f000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Fri Apr 27 23:20:37 2007 (4632BD85)
fffff980`06d3c000 fffff980`06d4a000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:41:53 2006 (4549BD61)
fffff980`06497000 fffff980`064bc000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 05:42:04 2006 (4549BD6C)
fffff980`00209000 fffff980`0021b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:28 2006 (4549BC94)
fffff980`00544000 fffff980`0059d000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:38:40 2006 (4549BCA0)
fffff980`0081a000 fffff980`0085a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:39:09 2006 (4549BCBD)
fffff980`06403000 fffff980`06419000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:47:34 2006 (4549BEB6)
fffff980`05043000 fffff980`05052000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 05:15:27 2006 (4549B72F)
fffff980`00415000 fffff980`0041d000   wd       wd.sys       Thu Nov 02 05:42:07 2006 (4549BD6F)
fffff980`00278000 fffff980`0034e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Nov 02 05:43:35 2006 (4549BDC7)
fffff980`0000b000 fffff980`00019000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Nov 02 05:42:06 2006 (4549BD6E)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b2000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`00002000 fffff980`0000b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 05:43:26 2006 (4549BDBE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff980`0eaab000 fffff980`0eabe000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0740f000 fffff980`07422000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`074dc000 fffff980`074ee000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`1b57d000 fffff980`1b586000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06792000 fffff980`0679d000   HidBatt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06750000 fffff980`0675b000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06b5e000 fffff980`06b68000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`05052000 fffff980`0505d000   usbohci.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`074a6000 fffff980`074b8000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`1b598000 fffff980`1b5a1000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`067df000 fffff980`067ea000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`067ea000 fffff980`067f5000   HidBatt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06b2c000 fffff980`06b36000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06b36000 fffff980`06b40000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`064e3000 fffff980`064f5000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0513d000 fffff980`05146000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`1fc9c000 fffff980`1fca7000   HidBatt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0677c000 fffff980`06787000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06b04000 fffff980`06b0e000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06787000 fffff980`06792000   HidBatt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0eb3a000 fffff980`0eb4f000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`05631000 fffff980`0564d000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0059d000 fffff980`005ad000   PCIIDEX.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`005ad000 fffff980`005b4000   pciide.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`00518000 fffff980`0053c000   ataport.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0053c000 fffff980`00544000   atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`05631000 fffff980`0564d000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`16640000 fffff980`16660000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`1ac42000 fffff980`1ae00000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06771000 fffff980`0677c000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`16acf000 fffff980`16b89000   SRTSP64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`16640000 fffff980`16660000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`19642000 fffff980`19800000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`04012000 fffff980`04020000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`03e05000 fffff980`03e0f000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`051c1000 fffff980`05200000   dump_nvstor6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`0514f000 fffff980`05161000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`06af0000 fffff980`06afa000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00003452 00000000`01e26000 fffff700`0012d880 00000000`00000000
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## JohnVista (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks. After a week and a half nearly solid of troubleshooting I gave up and bought all new components. Memory / motherboard / processor / Windows 7. I understand Microsoft Office can be reinstalled using a phone activation. I'll sell off the memory.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

With all the new hardware, you may need to contact Microsoft about Windows activation itself.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950929

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

